# GAF vs Owens Corning Shingles



## Glorimar92

I need a new roof and most contractors are quoting GAF Timberline. One contractor who has been in the roofing business 40 years states that Owens Corning roofing shingles are better. I need an expert's opinion. which is a better product for a Florida roof?


----------



## Windows on Wash

They both have their marketing approaches as to why one is better than the other.

The better installer will make for the better roof in the end.


----------



## iucfWill

*Cheap answer*

An installer says the installer is more important. Ok. I'll accept that. But an installer who is associated and can install both will give you a better idea of what to expect from the job and the performance.

So what do I know? GAF has Energy Star rated shingles. Does OC?

GAF has a highly respected underlayment. Does OC?

Other than those 2 questions I've no idea how to decide. You want a good installer fer sure dude. But if that installer will only give you one choice, try another good installer for a second opinion, fer sure.

And remember, until you get a positive on both products you won't be able to do a fair comparison. Unless the market for these products is lying through its teeth, eh?


----------



## Slyfox

The fact of the matter is, GAF is as good as Certainteed is as good as Tamko is as good as Owens Corning is as good as IKO is as good as Atlas, etc.

Manufacturer errors happen from time to time that result in premature failure.
Not one manufacturer can say it's never happened to them.

Find a contractor you trust, then pick the shingle that best fits the look of your home.


----------



## Windows on Wash

iucfWill said:


> An installer says the installer is more important. Ok. I'll accept that. But an installer who is associated and can install both will give you a better idea of what to expect from the job and the performance.
> 
> So what do I know? GAF has Energy Star rated shingles. Does OC?
> 
> *Yes. They all do if I am not mistaken. It is merely a matter of color and of Solar Reflectivity. Pick the color that you like and do not put a white roof on your home because it Energy Star. If you have a proper insulation layer (enough insulation) there is little to no difference in utility bills with an Energy Star roof. Check out roofing calculator for verification of this. *
> 
> GAF has a highly respected underlayment. Does OC?
> 
> *They all do. Brand X will sell Brand X's underlayment as part of their warranty system. They will claim that you have to use Brand X's underlayment in order to maintain the warranty. Similar to a car company saying that a dealership has to service your car rather than your trusted mechanic....i.e. BS.*
> 
> Other than those 2 questions I've no idea how to decide. You want a good installer fer sure dude. But if that installer will only give you one choice, try another good installer for a second opinion, fer sure.
> 
> And remember, until you get a positive on both products you won't be able to do a fair comparison. Unless the market for these products is lying through its teeth, eh?


*Shingles are a commodity. The pricing for similar products is going to be within 5% across the board. *



Slyfox said:


> The fact of the matter is, GAF is as good as Certainteed is as good as Tamko is as good as Owens Corning is as good as IKO is as good as Atlas, etc.
> 
> Manufacturer errors happen from time to time that result in premature failure.
> Not one manufacturer can say it's never happened to them.
> 
> Find a contractor you trust, then pick the shingle that best fits the look of your home.


*
+1.

Find a contractor that you like and go from there.*


----------



## MJW

I thought we finally agreed that shingles are regional when it comes to quality???

The thinnest and lightest laminate in our region is the GAF TL. The cheapest is the IKO, then the OC, GAF, Landmark, then Malarkey (in that order). Almost a $30 difference per square from one low end to top end.

I'll agree shingles are a commodity, but labor and expertise should never be considered a commodity.

Will....do you think a large company would lie about the quality of their product? Nah, that never happens. Haha


----------



## Windows on Wash

Don't want to get into a battle with Slyfox but I would not install anything below the level of the Certainteed product. We can't really get the Malarkey cost effectively.


----------



## PoleCat

Now who would go looking for a load of Marlarky?:laughing:


----------



## Slyfox

MJW said:


> I thought we finally agreed that shingles are regional when it comes to quality???
> 
> (That's only partially true. Personal preference is the deciding factor in most cases.)
> 
> The thinnest and lightest laminate in our region is the GAF TL. The cheapest is the IKO, then the OC, GAF, Landmark, then Malarkey (in that order). Almost a $30 difference per square from one low end to top end.
> 
> (Thinner is not a bad thing, if the Certainteed plant that supplies your area is not producing thinner yet it's just because they haven't upgraded their plants, yet. New Technology.)
> 
> I'll agree shingles are a commodity, but labor and expertise should never be considered a commodity.
> 
> Will....do you think a large company would lie about the quality of their product? Nah, that never happens. Haha


Anyone loyal to anyone brand name is doing so out of price or simple personal preference..


----------



## Slyfox

Windows on Wash said:


> Don't want to get into a battle with Slyfox but I would not install anything below the level of the Certainteed product. We can't really get the Malarkey cost effectively.


You'll never see me battle to defend any one product, they are all produced equally.

Search out material defects/failures.
Remember when you use Google, Yahoo, etc., the findings/results are based on your computers location, so be search specific and include State names, etc.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Slyfox said:


> Anyone loyal to anyone brand name is doing so out of price or simple personal preference..


The amount of fillers going into asphalt shingles these days is differential from manufacturer to manufacturer. There are some material differences out there and when you get down to the smaller details, some basis for choosing product X or product Y.


----------



## Slyfox

Windows on Wash said:


> The amount of fillers going into asphalt shingles these days is differential from manufacturer to manufacturer. There are some material differences out there and when you get down to the smaller details, some basis for choosing product X or product Y.



Talk to your local distributors about fillers.
If the actual amount of asphalt means anything then everyone would be using IKO which currently is the heaviest shingle being produced.

Heavier and thicker do not mean better, we learned that through Certainteed and IKO's attempt at organic fillers.
Certainteed ended up with a class action lawsuit settlement of over 900 million.
IKO didn't pay as much, but they sold far less then CT.

They both changed their products and are thriving once again with quality,
not greater quality than the others, just equal quality.


----------



## rossfingal

I think I'll throw my 2 cents in here.
Worked for a Roofing/Siding/Window-Door/Gutter - Distributor/Installer.
I was an estimator/supervisor/repairman.
We carried IKO and OC as our primary lines - we did handle CT and GAF,
and anything anyone wanted (metal, EPDM, etc...).
Went back on roofs the company (And Many Others!) had done , as far back as 50+ years.
Saw material failures on all brands.
The majority of the problems were; other than material failures -
installation.
I didn't have a problem with any of the brands - install them correctly -
and: Flashing!!! 

(P.S. - find a contractor you like/trust!) 

rossfingal


----------



## MJW

Windows on Wash said:


> The amount of fillers going into asphalt shingles these days is differential from manufacturer to manufacturer. There are some material differences out there and when you get down to the smaller details, some basis for choosing product X or product Y.


This is true.

For instance, CT uses more copper than the competition...which is used for algae resistance.

GAF uses more fiberglass which makes the shingle lighter and strong, but they tend to crack within 5-10 years. This is going by the manufacturers near MN that we get supplied from.

Shingles are made different around the country for their climate.


Just FYI, IKO claims the heaviest shingle in 100 square foot area, not necessarily 3 bundles.

Compare the shingles side by side. You will see a difference. GAF has two lines of tar holding the laminates together. CT has 3 lines. Just an example.


----------



## MJW

rossfingal said:


> I think I'll throw my 2 cents in here.
> Worked for a Roofing/Siding/Window-Door/Gutter - Distributor/Installer.
> I was an estimator/supervisor/repairman.
> We carried IKO and OC as our primary lines - we did handle CT and GAF,
> and anything anyone wanted (metal, EPDM, etc...).
> Went back on roofs the company (And Many Others!) had done , as far back as 50+ years.
> Saw material failures on all brands.
> The majority of the problems were; other than material failures -
> installation.
> I didn't have a problem with any of the brands - install them correctly -
> and: Flashing!!!
> 
> (P.S. - find a contractor you like/trust!)
> 
> rossfingal


Agreed about the poor installation. There are still people now openly saying how they are installing laminates using the racking method, which will void the wind warranty. :no:


----------



## Windows on Wash

Despite the differences in material preferences, I think we will all universally agree that installation is paramount at the end of the day.

Good discussion.


----------

